# Neon Genesis Evangelion



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

​


> *Plot:* In the year 2015, the Angels, huge, tremendously powerful, alien war beings, appear in Tokyo for the second time. The only hope for Mankind's survival lies in the Evangelion, a humanoid fighting machine developed by NERV, a special United Nations agency. Capable of withstanding anything the Angels can dish out, the Evangelion's one drawback lies in the limited number of people able to pilot them. Only a handful of teenagers, all born fourteen years ago, nine months after the Angels first appeared, are able to interface with the Evangelion. One such teenager is Shinji Ikari, whose father heads the NERV team that developed and maintains the Evangelion. Thrust into a maelstrom of battle and events that he does not understand, Shinji is forced to plumb the depths of his own inner resources for the courage and strength to not only fight, but to survive, or risk losing everything.



*Story and Art:*Sadamoto Yoshiyuki
*Genre:*Mecha,Psychological,Action
*Vol/Chap:*14 volumes (finished) / 95 chapters (finished)
*Magazine:*Shonen Ace / Young Ace
*Published by:*Kadokawa Shoten
*Original Run:*1994-2013

Manga Chapters

Evangelion Spin Off mangas

Evangelion: Angelic Days
Evangelion: Gakuen Datenroku
Evangelion: Shinji Ikari Raising Project


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 19, 2011)

You should perhaps say that the manga, in this case, is the adaption of the anime, too. Instead of the other way around as is common.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not officially translated yet but the latest chapter is actually Stage 84: _Part 2_. (some sites list it under Stage 85)

_Part 3_ is supposed to come out this July. Sadamoto commented that he his going to return to the Rebuild productions so this will probably be the last chapter in this decade.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

Fireball said:


> It's not officially translated yet but the latest chapter is actually Stage 84: _Part 2_. (some sites list it under Stage 85)
> 
> _Part 3_ is supposed to come out this July. Sadamoto commented that he his going to return to the Rebuild productions so this will probably be the last chapter in this decade.


Great!  a new chap is out

So maybe the next volume it will be the last


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 20, 2011)

So far...it seems like the ending is going to be the same as the anime..only...the manga seems to have cut out a lot of ShinjixAsuka for filler ShinjixRei. Sucks they had taken out the infamous kiss scene..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

i liked shinjiXasuka much better than shinjiXrei myself, what T-Ripe


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2011)

I like ShinjixRei instead,because in the anime their relationship is not so evident like ShinjixAsuka to me it's good if in the manga there are more ShinjixRei scenes.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 20, 2011)

It can't be helped. Sadamoto is a self-proclaimed Rei fan.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2011)

Fireball said:


> It can't be helped. Sadamoto is a self-proclaimed Rei fan.


Really?! I didn't know that


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 20, 2011)

i liked it alot and hated wat shinji turned into a physcho poor kid fuk his pops


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 21, 2011)

As hnnnng as it is, I really don't see how the creators could possibly make the Shinji/Rei romance work. 

You know, seeing as how she's part of a series of clones of his mother.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

Exacta, they're relationship is build out of a symbolism for Shinji loosing his mother 

I dun like it when Asuka gets the shaft anyway. I find her "I hate everyone but secretly i love everyone" attitude to be a lot more interesting and absorbing than "doll finding emotions"


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 21, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> You know, seeing as how she's part of a series of clones of his mother.



Welcome to Freud.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 22, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> As hnnnng as it is, I really don't see how the creators could possibly make the Shinji/Rei romance work.
> 
> You know, seeing as how she's part of a series of clones of his mother.


Thinking about it,it could be true but the third Rei had developed an interesting personality,thanks to Shinji she was going to feel emotions never felt.It's a pity that the authors decided to kill her,maybe if they had decided to keep her,the character would was devoleped in a way more interesting than a simple Shinji mother's clone.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2011)

Why make this thread with only like a chapter left?  Could have just left the discussion in the anime thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2011)

is it really one chapter left though? cuz he's going to work on rebuild soon, the manga's author i mean


----------



## Fireball (Aug 11, 2011)

Stage 85: _Betrayal_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2012)

Well we could start to see them when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 shinji saved asuka instead of having her get eaten


, but now its becoming more fine tuned


----------



## Saishin (Jan 25, 2012)

A new chap,awesome! so maybe the next volume that collect the latest chapters including the 88th will be out soon


----------



## Markness (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see Gendo getting a shot through the throat. Someone needed to stand up to his arrogant self.


----------



## Evangelionlovr (Jul 8, 2012)

Best anime ever. Still never read the manga. I'll work on it after Vagabond.


----------



## Markness (Jul 8, 2012)

It's getting closer to the end but I get the feeling the ending is going to be more of a relief rather than a satisfying conclusion since Sadamoto's pacing has been on par with Togashi's and Miura's lately. Atleast he's thrown in some interesting turning points to this arc like Shinji going out to fight the MP Evas instead of just droning on and on about how he can't do anything.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2012)

Few days ago I went to a comic store and found that Evangelion 25 is available already


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 7, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Few days ago I went to a comic store and found that Evangelion 25 is available already



 Sweet.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Sweet.


Asuka and Rei are awesome as usual 

Btw do you think Sadamoto will make an ending similar to the anime or will be something completely different? probably will be different,I hope so I'd like to see a different conclusion.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

He'll wade it out to see Rebuild then try and do something with that to milk it some more.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> He'll wade it out to see Rebuild then try and do something with that to milk it some more.


Yeah I read a news that Sadamoto maybe wants first to see how will end Rebuild and then take some ideas from it to end the manga.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Asuka and Rei are awesome as usual
> 
> Btw do you think Sadamoto will make an ending similar to the anime or will be something completely different? probably will be different,I hope so I'd like to see a different conclusion.



yeah I haven't watched the anime though, lol they said ending bit let down. maybe I'll watch it later

I want Shinji x Ayanami so bad. since Ayanami is her mom's clone lol

btw Mary in Rebuild movie is he on the anime? or its just movie char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

forget rei, just make it shinji asuka like the anime and all will be fine


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

wibisana said:


> yeah I haven't watched the anime though, lol they said ending bit let down. maybe I'll watch it later
> 
> I want Shinji x Ayanami so bad. since Ayanami is her mom's clone lol
> 
> btw Mary in Rebuild movie is he on the anime? or its just movie char



You mean _his_ mom.

And it's Mari, not Mary, and it's a she not a he.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You mean _his_ mom.
> 
> And it's Mari, not Mary, and it's a she not a he.



lol i dont know how i made that mistake lol yup
his mom
and mari
is mari only in the movie?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

So far yes.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 3, 2013)

Great news 



> *Evangelion Manga to Resume With End in 2013 Planned*
> 
> The April issue of Kadokawa Shoten's Young Ace magazine confirmed on Monday that Yoshiyuki Sadamoto will resume his Neon Genesis Evangelion manga in the next issue on April 4 after a one-month break. Sadamoto had said in the author's note section of the previous issue that he is "working hard until the very end of the manga … this year."
> 
> The 13th and most recent compiled volume of the manga shipped in Japan, the United States, and other countries worldwide on November 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 




Being a Shinji x Rei shipper is suffering.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Relax. They don't even recognize each other.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Recently read through this manga and am now awaiting the timely end. Which doesn't seem to be that different from one of the animated endings already.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, that seemed anti-climactic as fuck and pretty much shits on the overall message of the series. Although a non-pandering ending is worth it just for the tears of the shippers.

The manga does a couple things better but the TV series + EoE is still the superior iteration.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA SUCK IT REIFAGS

Also can't believe this shit is finally over.



Zaru said:


> Recently read through this manga and am now awaiting the timely end. Which doesn't seem to be that different from one of the animated endings already.


Huh? It's very different. But in both, Asuka wins.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

I randomly checked /a/ and there was a 3300 posts monster of a sticky thread full of shipper tears


----------



## Elias (Jun 2, 2013)

There will be a spinoff manga. You won't be able to breathe a sigh of relief until Anno and Sadamoto are dead.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sadamoto got my hopes up only to crush them.
> 
> Oh well, time to go back to Shinji x Rei fanfiction.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 2, 2013)

is that raw meant to be chapter 91? so that's it?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 2, 2013)

I almost forgot that this existed. Looks like we don't even need the translation for the last chapter, it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, that was much less depressing that people led me on. It's basically a more "safe", SoL interpretation of EoE's ending.

Shinji's still a sad fuck but he has a modicum of hope for the future. That was nice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

It's sad if you're a Rei fan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Shippers and their "poka poka" bullshit can go choke on a dick.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 10, 2013)

Only today I've just known that Evangelion has finished 
Young Ace magazine where it was published the final chapter went sold out so the chapter will be again in the next issue.Well I'll miss this awesome series 

The cover of Young Ace magazine where it was published the last chap


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Was it any better than the anime series' and movie ending?


----------



## Kronin (Jun 12, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Only today I've just known that Evangelion has finished
> Young Ace magazine where it was published the final chapter went sold out so the chapter will be again in the next issue.Well I'll miss this awesome series
> 
> The cover of Young Ace magazine where it was published the last chap



Me too, I didn't know about the end of Evangelion's manga (just few days ago, in my country was published the 13th tankobon): and so another legend that find its end 

I really like the cover of the Young Ace magazine


----------



## Markness (Jun 30, 2013)

I read the final chapter a while back. Seeing Evangelion have a happy ending was definitely unexpected but it's a nice change of tone. It still had a feeling of relief since the manga was dragged on for so long but I accept it since there was atleast no emo-ness.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Last Evangelion Manga Book to Be Published in 18 Territories Simultaneously*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2014)

I loved how Asuka was in this one 

Even when the world is remade, he still could not forget about her


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe just make this a general Eva manga thread. There are a lot of them.... Well, like four or five that I know of. (and if we count porn doujins, this thread could go on forever)


So, for someone who wasn't a huge fan of the anime, would you recommend the manga?  I hear it has some significant changes.

They turn my beloved Kaworu evil.  Or so I hear... He was the only person who loved Shinji.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2014)

Uh not really  everyone loved shinji...in their own way.

More specifically, what exactly did you dislike about the anime? That's the only way to see if you'd like the manga


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2014)

Uh...I fixated on the story too much I think. I got lost in the sea of Proper Nouns they kept throwing at me and wondering about when all the great mysteries would be revealed. like what exactly the Angels were, what SEELE's motives were, what that Lance thing was and why they were so fixated on it and Gendo wanted to get rid of it...

That kind thing. 

Apparently the storyline and plot is not what you watch Eva for. You watch it for the characters; their trauma, their triumphs and defeats, their interactions... It's a study in people and their psychology and getting hung up on the worldbuilding was the wrong approach.

Also I thoroughly hated End of Evangelion so if the manga's ending is any different, that's an automatic plus in my book.

Of course I prefer Asuka to Rei but it's not like Asuka did anything in the movie except get jerked off on and die. So if that's omitted and more Rei time, so be it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah eva is more about the characters...the plot get resolved like big o style almost.

If you didn't like the EOE ending, the manga ending is more like an extended version of the anime ending. The manga itself is much more biased towards rei than the anime, asuka is shafted for a lot of the time(probably cause the author doesn't really like asuka to begin with).

Other then the ending portions and a few other small things however, everything is basically similar, of course you could say the manga doesn't get anywhere near as effed up as the anime does, it tones a lot of things down a lot which could depending on the person, sour what you see the series as or rosy it up


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2014)

Hm....fair enough then. Viz sells the volumes 3-in-1 for $13 so I think I'll pick up the first 3 volumes next month and see how I fancy it.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 21, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Maybe just make this a general Eva manga thread. There are a lot of them.... Well, like four or five that I know of. (and if we count porn doujins, this thread could go on forever)
> 
> 
> So, for someone who wasn't a huge fan of the anime, would you recommend the manga?  I hear it has some significant changes.
> ...


Yeah maybe I can post the links of the other spin off 

Did you try the Rebuild series? you may like it  well the manga has slight changes but not that many,I heard that the final is different from the anime final,anyway if you didn't read the manga yet I recommend you to do because it's an awesome manga.

He's sooooooooo adorable in the manga not evil,who told you that?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2014)

Out of curiosity do you have a YouTube channel or do Let's Plays? I've heard the name Saishin before....

Anyway, TVTropes told me he was Evil Manga Kaworu. Shinji apparently is much less receptive to his "affections" and I dunno, they just made it sound like he's much more sinister.

And I just watched the first Rebuild movie. It was okay - more or less just a retread of the first few episodes of the anime. i think it's the next movie where things get switched up?


----------



## Saishin (Jul 21, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Out of curiosity do you have a YouTube channel or do Let's Plays? I've heard the name Saishin before....
> 
> Anyway, TVTropes told me he was Evil Manga Kaworu. Shinji apparently is much less receptive to his "affections" and I dunno, they just made it sound like he's much more sinister.
> 
> And I just watched the first Rebuild movie. It was okay - more or less just a retread of the first few episodes of the anime. i think it's the next movie where things get switched up?


No I don't have a channel with my username 

Yeah Shinji is less receptive toward him (that baka Shinji,how can he treats Kawo in that way ) but that's not make Kaworu a sinister guy,compare to the anime in the manga Kaworu is more childlike and curious when he has to deal with human feelings and toward Shinji is more opened.

Yup the second rebuild movie got things switched up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah I always heard about the infamous Shinji/Asuka vs. Shinji/Rei but when i watched NGE I was rooting for Shinji/Kaworu. He looks better than any of the girls anyway...

I hear he is more prominent in the manga so that's a plus.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 21, 2014)

Yup Kaworu has more space in the manga plot


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot of people do not like Manga Gendo compared to his Anime self.


----------



## Tian (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that all the various different canons are interconnected and show a certain part of the narrative that others missed. Manga Gendo is the Best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2014)

Bought the first 3 volumes of the manga finally.

Unless I'm very much mistaken the page about the Angel was not in the anime. About it being adaptable, not being "remote controlled", having it sown pr-programmed intelligence - all of that is detail for the manga and I appreciate the clarification. It's that kind of little detail that I was hoping the manga would provide.

Gendo says Shinji is to "ride in her." I don't recall him ever calling Eva Unit 01 a she in the anime either, at least not when talking to Shinji. In fact, it seems like everyone refers to Unit 01 as "her" in this.

Also another neat manga detail I just recalled - Shinji was left with his uncle. I always wondered where the hell he was before the series started. They never really went into it. I really think the series could have benefited from seeing a world post-Second Impact pre-Angel Attack. I dunno, that's based largely on a worldbuilding perspective. It's certainly not essential but maybe even for the characters it could have worked to see what they were all up to before the Angels returned. What were they doing to the wake of the near-extinction of the human race? I guess we saw bitts and pieces though but a little more couldn't have hurt.

Shinji: My father's never needed me but now he's built a -robot- that needs me? Some joke. Right. It doesn't make any sense. But SO WHAT? I'm not afraid to die! And I will NOT let father call me a coward!

Holy shit, Shinji is awesome. Who knew?

Interesting... The start of Chapter 5, with Shini thinking he's dead then seeing a vision of Yui and realizing he didn't want to die before calling out for his parnets, that wasn't in the anime was it? I wonder why picturing Yui gave him a sudden desire to live since he seemed resigned to death before he saw her.

I agree with you Misato, it doesn't matter what Shinji's motives were, he still saved the day. That is what should matter to determining a good person. You hear that over in the Gundam thread, you Kamille haters?

Speaking of Kamille, I retract what I said earlier about Shinji being "awesome." I liked that quote I posted but I think it's more accurate to say Manga Shinji is just more mouthy.

But I did like Shinji tearing up at Misato's praise instead of just being his usual glum self. Shinji was always so...mild in a very unhealthy way that even as seemingly whiny as he was he kept a lot in. Manga Shinji lets it all out, good and bad.

And that's Volume 1. Holy shit, I might have to buy Volumes 4-6 if they all go this fast. I'm sure the following volumes will have a lot more text and story in them and take longer though. At least I hope.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2014)

Ya know I would say poor Shinji but after the first few times he really should have been ready for those Rock Paper Scissors contests.

Wait, I know the "meteor hit Antarctica" thing was all just a coverup but would sea levels rising cause volcanic eruptions? I legit don't know.

Wow, Toji is awful. "It ain't that my sister was went to the hospital, it's that she could get a scar and never be a babe." Fuck you dude.

Ooh, more mention of Shinji's uncle. I wonder if he's related to Gendo or Yui? My guess would be Yui. Either way, he hasn't tried to contact Shinji so maybe he just never cared or maybe he's dead or maybe he was never his uncle at all but some sort of plant or whatever you want to call it.

Interesting, wasn't it Misato who gave Anime Shinji the order to let Kensuke and Toji in the Eva? In the manga it was his idea and she was against it. Seems kind of minor but Shinji being bold is just a very radical change.

I don't remember if this was the reason he ran away the first time in the anime but here, he ran away because he thought Misato legitimately cared for him and then he found that report that she was spying on his activities and the like so he just thought she was looking at him as a useful tool. I can understand why that upset him since we saw how clearly her feelings mattered to him when he teared up at her praise.

I guess I just feel him being more...expressive helps Shinji.

How blunt of you Ritsuko, we could just kidnap Shinji and brainwash him into piling the Eva. Nice. Gendo kept quiet on that suggestion but he's a much craftier fellow than Ritsuko. Like he said "It's simplicity itself to foresee what a person will do when they're cornered." He knows force isn't necessary.

I agree with this entry on the Heartwarming NGE Moments:

"In the manga, Toji and Kensuke rush to the train station hoping to say goodbye to Shinji. They see the train pass and are dismayed...only to see Shinji and Misato hugging in reconciliation. The fact that Misato realizes Shinji is just a lonely kid who desperately wants to be loved and chooses to empathize with him instead of telling him that he's being useless and to toughen up like everyone else is a heartwarming development in their relationship in general."

And that's Volume 2. Holy shit, this is going way too fast. I went and bought up to Volume 9 because I'm tearing through this. I've only read a few manga up to this point and I recall them all taking way, way longer. Basara took forever just to get up to Volume 4. 

P.S.
I always hear about Anno but this guy is my kinda guy.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 7, 2014)

There is a reason why Eva 01 is referred as "her" and why Shinji has seen her mother inside it.

Well the uncle was just Shinji's tutor since Gendo left him.

It seems wounded Rei drove Shinji to get inside the Eva the first time,he was amazed by Rei's obedience to go to fight despite her critical conditions

And yes Shinji in the manga is more active and has a strong personality compare to the anime version.

Both Misato and Shinji had a lonely life,especially Misato that has suffered the most,maybe she saw in Shinji a little brother to protect and take care,she always wanted a happy family.

The sea levels weren't caused by volcanic eruption,you'll find out the truth later in the story.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 7, 2014)

NOTE: posted in the OP the 3 spin off mangas of Evangelion

Angelic Days,Gakuen,Shinji Ikari Raising Project

enjoy the reading


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2014)

Well we still should have known where Shinji was all those years before the anime. It annoyed me that he just turned up in Tokyo-3 with no explanation.


And now it's not just me triple posting, I figure I'll post my thoughts on the subsequent volumes:

I think Sadamoto explains why I'm enjoying the manga more than the anime very well:






Specifically it's in 3 - basically that the manga doesn't bombard you with information as much and instead takes its time.  It also gives you some greater insight into the character's thoughts. 

I like reading Sadamoto's interviews, he seems like someone I could relate to more than Anno and he explains himself very well here. The reason his Shinji is different from Anno's is because, well, Sadamoto is not Anno. They have different ideas and perspectives on the same situations. Even if we did hear Anime Shinji's internal dialogue more it probably wouldn't sound like Manga Shinji's thoughts because Anno wouldn't agree with the stuff Sadamoto has written into the charact

This flashback of Shinji with his aunt, uncle and the bike was curious... He got into trouble to see if Gendo would come to pick him up at the station? 

And then he wakes up and finds Rei there looking at him as he says "Mom...." Foreshadowing! Also weirdness. But I like some weirdness in my shipping so ah well.

And that's Volume 3 done. Man it's going to be annoying when I get to Volume 9. I still have to buy 4 more volumes and even then I'll have to wait until the end of November for Volume 14. Bleh.

And hey, Asuka's intro chapter marks the first real story change. She kicked that angel's ass off-panel and met Shinji and them in Japan instead of off on that ship.  There have been little alterations or additions up to this point but I think this chapter is the first chapter that is completely different. I hope this is a start of a trend. I have enjoyed how different some things are but 99% is the same which is probably another reason I've been sailing through the first 3 volumes so fast.



 That's not nice Shinji.

Holy shit, did Asuka explain the real Second Impact to Shinji in the anime? I really doubt it, he was totally in the dark about everything at every time from what I recall. But Manga Asuka laid it all out here, about the "First Angel" being discovered, the subsequent blast and the real purpose of the Evas being to prevent Third Impact. Thank you manga for being so succinct and open, it is very much appreciated. And Shinji is slightly more clued in, always a plus.

Shinji: Look, I don't have a complex. I hate him. So much that I wonder why he's my father. But... I don't really WANT to hate him. 

I am intensely curious about Gendo's and Shinji's relationship in the manga. People have already kinda spoiled me on Manga Gendo. I take it a lot of people on here and elsewhere dislike him compared to his Anime self. In any event, while I hav ea rough idea of how it ends, I wanna see how it develops ya know? Knowing an ending is nothing if you don't know the middle.

Why is Kaji so frickin' awesome? I guess in a series where everyone depressingly neurotic or stoically crazy the guy who is smiling and in control and always helping others really stands out as the best.

So i was right, the manga had Rei be the first pilot of Unit 01. I had thought that was only manga canon but I wasn't quite sure. Way back in like the first chapter Shinji sees Rei piloting Unit 01. of course in the anime his first sight of her is on the stretcher. Interesting, I was reminded elsewhere that Unit 01 rejected her in the anime at some point? I was wondering about that because Rei is a clone of Yui so you'd figure she'd work great in teh robot with Yui's soul. Apparently not. At least in the anime.

But that's Volume 4 down... I liked Asuka's introduction but the dance stuff was stupid and boring just like in the anime. I hope the next volume switches up the story a bit like I mentioned earlier and it keeps things interesting.

The whole party bit was touching for both Shinji and Asuka. They both...unwound and Shinji looked happier than I ever recall seeing him in the anime.

Now Shinji is having a chat with Rei that i don't remember in the anime but maybe it happened. About how he needs to talk to his father and tell him how he feels or else nothing will change. I guess I can already see how that's gonna end up but Shinji does seem like he's trying to "mend the fences" more than in the anime. I mean he's putting forward more effort even if he doesn't want to as he's resigned it's hopeless.  Like i said, Gendo's and Shinji's relationship interests me a lot as it's been the one thing I've been hearing about Eva even before I got into the series.

Speaking of Rei though, they put her in Unit 01 and she said she lost herself and that she felt another person's presence... Everything seemed to be going well though. Yui's body and Yui's soul should get along you'd think. Then again, I guess I can see why one might reject the other. I don't think Rei particularly liked the experience.



.I definitely don't remember that in the grave scene in the anime. It's not completely awful - it sounds to me just like more trademark "Gendo Coldness." Still, an interesting exchange.

Right after this scene of him brushing off Shinji, he has a chat with Rei. It at fist looked like it was going to be the same as the anime where he kinda ignored Shinji but seemed to take note of Rei. Only we have Rei's internal thoughts at this point right after talking to Gendo. "All we talk about is work... He seems to care about me, but he's really thinking about someone else."  Sadamoto mentioned earlier in one of the interview bits I posted that he wanted to give us insight into the characters' "souls" and I think he's doing that. I really do enjoy that we have the ability to glimpse what goes on in these peoples' heads.



So this is particularly interesting to me because it makes it seem like Shinji is defending his "hated" father here. He's apparently been hearing horrible things about him ever since he was young, and this is right on the heels of that graveyard scene, but he's still sticking up for his father. Shinji is a remarkably...kind person if that's the right word.


Fuyutsuki turned out to be one of my favorite characters in the anime. I'm curious to see what happens in the manga, if anything is different at all in regards to him. I did like this exchange.

Another benefit to getting the manga, in addition to the Sadamoto blurbs, is the "extra info" I just read.



Info about Manga Angels vs. Anime Angels. I never would have realized this on my own. I wonder if this change will be significant.

Shinji: What I feel for Ayanami...it doesn't go with words...like "like" and "want to go out with"...she's a part of me that was torn away a long time ago...

Completely disregarding the Yui clone stuff, I wonder what exactly this could mean?

So I mentioned earlier that Manga Shinji was clued in a bit more than his anime self. Now he's SUPER clued in. Kaji just laid it all out - Angels always target Nerv HQ, all the Evangelions are stationed there, and this is all no coincidence. Someone knew about all this and that person is Gendo. He also explicitly knew about Second Impact while it was only strongly implied in the anime. Finally, Kaji explains the group behind Gendo and his foreknowledge - SEELE. Did Shinji ever even hear that term in the anime?



I appreciate this kind of clarity, thank you.

And speaking of clarity... 

Does the manga support the Evil Yui theory?
Seems to me his phrasing here implies the way Gendo is - the man he has become - is Yui's fault.

Intriguing.

And that's Volume 5! Wow, that was a much more satisfying and tantalizing finish than any previously.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2014)

I like Kaji encouraging Shinji to forge ahead even if he doesn't want to. Yes Shinji you are in a very sucky position but as he said you are also in a unique position. you are the son of the Ikaris and while Kaji didn't come out and say this, I think his point was something like "it's your responsibility to fix the mess these two have made."

So I remember in the Director's Cut of one of the episodes Asuka tries to undress for Kaji, or at least she shows off her breasts, and begs him to look at her. It was honestly really painful to watch... Asuka was always the most "outspoken" so her pain and anguish perhaps came through clearer than Shinji's or Rei's. Anyway, in the manga, she more or less does the same thing with Kaji again but not in a flashback. More importantly, the scene didn't just "end" after that. We got to see Kaji's reaction and how he'd handle it. I always wondered just how much he knew or suspected about how damaged Asuka was... I still can't tell.

Holy shit so Shinji knew Toji was the Fourth? More importantly, Toji's sister has been in intensive care the whole manga and their "incentive" to get him to join and pilot Unit 03 was to give his sister better medical care? The fuck.

Hey, I like Toji being revealed as the pilot like this. It was always obvious in the anime but they treated it like some sort of mystery. Toji just got kinda quiet and standoffish after learning about it all. Here he admits to Shinji how scared he is and Shinji of all people councils him on facing his fear and tries to help him feel better. Goddam, knowing what I know, this is gonna be brutal....

Interesting...the battle with the "infected" Unit 03 is already different I think. Shinji knew it's Toji in there from the start so he shouts at Rei not to hurt the Eva/Angel. Gendo orders her to do it anyway but she hesitates when she learns Toji is in there. Rei already seems more independent than how I remember her in the anime.

So Toji didn't actually die in the anime did he? He ended up surviving? As horrible as it is, I think him dying in the manga makes much more sense. It also breaks my heart to see Hikari...to know the last words she and Toji exchanged were "we will get together when I get back." Okay that wasn't EXACTLY it but very close. She clearly thought so at any rate. I wonder if we'll even see her again...

Also for the moment I bet EVERYONE was waiting for in the anime:



Sadly, coming on the heels of what happened to Toji, it's not as awesome as it could have been. Just poor Shinji lashing out with all that rage and grief he's got built up inside.

Unit 01 is rejecting Gendo...according to him anyway. Now this I remember in Rebuild so I assume it happened in the anime too. In the manga it's when he tries to have Rei pilot it. Yui hates you Gendo! Maybe?

Jesus, Kaji's backstory is just as horrible as I had heard. You can't blame little Kaji at all for what he did...but I know he blames himself. 

But regardless of that, 


I just...these three situations aren't really comparable Kaji. Yes Shinji could have done more to save Toji than simply freeze up and refuse to do anything, but that isn't remotely similar to a young Misato being feried off to safety while her father died. It's also not similar to you trading your brother's life for your own. 

Overall...the scene is still very poignant but I prefer the anime version. The anime version was actually inspirational. This is just...fucked up.

And then a nice ominous ending. 

When Gendo smiles, a puppy dies.Or maybe the human race.

But then after this there is ANOTHER ominous ending with Kaworu. I'm very intrigued to see Manga Kaworu. Anime Kaworu was one of my favorite characters and the fact he gets an entire arc in the manga is nice. But I hear he's very different but how different seems to depend on who you talk to. I look forward to it in any event. 

And that's Volume 7 down. With any luck I can get Volume 10-13 later today when I get paid back some cash I'm owed. I don't want to stop at Volume 9!

To cap off this post,  

I really like this page. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2014)

Saishin said:


> NOTE: posted in the OP the 3 spin off mangas of Evangelion
> 
> Angelic Days,Gakuen,Shinji Ikari Raising Project
> 
> enjoy the reading



I'm gonna start SIP next month. It looks like really funny.

Plus so much fanservice.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 9, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also for the moment I bet EVERYONE was waiting for in the anime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manga Shinji obviously has more steel in his blood, applause applause


----------



## Saishin (Aug 30, 2014)

So few days ago I read vol 12,I like how in the manga is Gendo to save the life to Shinji and not Misato,pretty cool

*Spoiler*: __ 








He tells in a very straight way why he's so indifferent toward his son,manga Gendo is really a son of a bitch 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also for the moment I bet EVERYONE was waiting for in the anime:


Love that part,Shinji is really strong,I mean with that punch (unfortunately it didn't punch Gendo ) he showed that he's not passive to the events but instead a reactive boy,I like manga Shinji.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 24, 2014)

Finally today read the last volume of Evangelion

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting alternative ending compare to the movie,it is more positive but I think it could be slight better if Sadamoto had included the other characters to know what happened to them,there were Asuka and Kensuke only but I guess the fact that Kensuke was present it makes you think that the others are at school or that they are fine.Anyway there are some questions,how time has passed since the third impact? and it seems no one remember the other,maybe only Shinji has some memories of what happened.


----------

